# QLD: Sunshine Coast Tuna 5/8



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

edit


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats bloody huge stitcho!

Not sure I'd want to take a bath with one , but what people do in there own home is there business.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha my missus would flip if I put one of them in the bath!!  awesome fish bud and great eating too


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Fantastic fish mate. And I don't think you quite missed the last of them!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Quality fish there Damo, well done.

Joel


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice fish, seems to be a couple of late season tuna around still


----------



## yak69 (Jul 7, 2012)

Solid fish.
Can't wait to get one of them myself.
Deserves a beer or two I reckon.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great fish mate , welldone.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

great fish that's huge! I'd like to know how you caught it too.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigdyl said:


> Haha my missus would flip if I put one of them in the bath!!


+1

You're a braver man than me.....

Cracker of an LT, certainly a much better specimen than some of the other models that have been seen earlier in the year.

Kev


----------



## Bogey (Apr 24, 2010)

What a monster !!
You are a genius Damo.
Mark


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVldglcAAAFVAAgAAAEAAQogIAAiGGgwAJC+YXckU4UJBZXYJXA=


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Ripper fish mate, well done.

I'm hanging to land a 20kg Longtail.


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Caught 5 min from the ramp and back in before 7. About 30 seconds before he goes "Wow I just saw a big arch on my sounder. Hardly ever happens" and then zzzzzziiiiiiinnnngg! "Got a snapper" he says. "Not that big, think I fowl hooked him." A minute later.. "hmmm might be a bit better than i thought".

Then my trolled line is over his feet (thats how close we are when he hooks up) and there are some tense moments as Damo calmly sorts it out and his stupid friend paddles well out of the way. Then he goes "Its a longtail" So I get even further out of the way.

I call him about 45 min later and he is back at the ramp. Not bad for 5min + 40 min work.

Nicely done Damo. You the man.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

We've seen a lot of longtails this year, stitcho, but that's the biggest by far (so far!). If you could only catch one, that was it. Lovely fish and great capture.

Kev


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Fantastic Tuna D.
The meat does come out a lot better when bled straight away.
cheers
Paul


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bloody nice Longtail Damo. It was very quiet out there, I only managed one 46 cm Sweetlip.

paul


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Fantastic fish mate. I love the bath tub photo.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

You got some crazy sh#t going on in your bath.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I you're going to make music Damo, it might as well be to the tuna..... And very loud it was.

I think you should have gone back out for a proper paddle .... 5 mins paddling in not enough!

trev


----------

